# 180



## lawrencebe (Nov 24, 2012)

I've read a lot of information regarding the "180" plan and I've figured that today will be my DDay. My wife has been gone since Friday and I have acted completely unavailable and short with my conversation. She senses that something is different and is saying that I'm actin like someone who wants to leave. I feel like I'm doing a good job but now I'm starting too feel like I'm being an a-hole...in a way it feels good. I already planned to be gone when she gets home at the movies. I feel like when I get back shell be gone and have the door locked to the house so my plan B is to have a bag packed and stay in a hotel overnight. 

I want the 180 mainly for me. It would be nice for her to say sorry and do the groveling but I would find it to be fake and pathetic. So I just want my life and happiness backand. Tomorrow I'm going back to ny therapist to figure out why I keep getting in abusive relationships and try ny hardest to stick with this transformation.

I fear that her anger and words will make me be the sucker I have been and she knows I really have no where to go. Anyone have any words of advice or guidance as to How to keep your poker face during this time would be great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

She knows you have no place to go and she continues to cheat?
Bad.

If you are DOING 180, you will not be bothered about how she behaves. Stay focussed on yourself. Your wellbeing.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

You feel like an a**hole for her continuing to cheat?
This coming from the same man who said he'll never find another woman like her who would abuse him and cuckold him?
If she kicks you out now what are you going to do? At the end of the day you are still in fear of her because you are scared she will kick you out. She knows you won't leave, so what you are doing is cosmetic, just surface stuff because the minute she digs or threatens you're going to cave because you don't want to leave and you'll try to pacify her.

Why would you want her to say sorry or grovel when she isn't?

She has nothing to lose because in the end she knows you're too weak to leave..meanwhile OM can call for a quickie and she goes to bring him food and medicine.


----------



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

Don’t be lazy but try to improve yourself every chance you get. *The bottom line is that most of the quality of your life is pretty much on you and not on anyone else*.

The closer you can get to self sufficiency the better you are to weather storms in a marriage and in life in general! 

*If you do not get a sufficient amout of self sufficinecy you will become a clinger or a door mat*


----------

